# Bretonnia



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

hey, im about to start bretonnians, but i have no clue what to get cuz im a beginner for warhammer. any ideas?


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

Well you will need lots of knights. Don't waste your money on Questing knights they are not worth it now. Their fast calv, mounted yeomen are iffy at best.

Grail knights - check
Pegasus knights - check
knights of the realm/errant - check
men at arms - check
bowmen - check

A weapon skill of 2 really hurts the grail relique.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Have you asked the people you play against if they have heard of the royal air force?

If they haven't heard of the RAF, or if they have heard of it and don't mind you making it, then this is the best path.

Else, you are stuck with using knights and peasants.

(A royal air force is a pegasus lord and 4 small units of pegasus).


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I use entirely too many Grail Knights (eight, plus a Paladin buddy), plus two similar units of Knights of the Realm.

Add in a unit of Skirmishing archers (best peasants they've got) and a bunch of tiny ten-man blocks of Men at Arms to march block and help in deployment.

Mixed bag, to be sure.

But one thing I know-

Knights.

Knights, Knights, Knights.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Knights of Bretonnia x 5
Trebuchet
Archers
Pegasus KNights
Green KNight
Paladin
Paladin BSB
Damsel x2


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well i always find it best to start with the battalion box and expand out of that just makes it that little bity cheaper to get the core troops started off


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Start of small e.g. knights of the realm, some bowmen and a Paladin
then expand from there.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

If you get Men at Arms get big units I.E 25+, or have small unit like what Cole Deschain said. 
here some lists 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12424
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12422
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12418


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

ok, thanks. i always had a hunch that questing knights were a waste. i might just convert some yeomen, cuz its way too expensive right now.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

You can not go wrong with knights. You should paint them black to make them "invincible". :laugh:


----------

